# An older one...



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

*Blackhawk Convertible .357/9MM 1972 w/box and unused 9MM cyl.(in box with red bag)Ser.# 31-06XXX (1972)*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A beauty Bill for sure.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

An oldie but goodie. Very nice!!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice find, Bill.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun Alf, have you shot it yet? :smt023


----------

